# Planted Aquarium For Student House. / From Turkey :)



## karideskisehir (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everybody.
I' m building a planted shrimp aquarium for my student house.

I' m sorry, my English is not well therefore, i should speak little and published my photos. 

The aquarium is 50 litres.
I use aquaclay and black quartz sand for base.
I have 10000K 18w t5 daylight fluorescent


Aquarium need a background. 













[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great, your english is good enough that we can understand you.


----------



## karideskisehir (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## karideskisehir (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry i didn't see the thans button.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it. I've been wanting black quartz so bad!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

It is looking extremely nice


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!!


----------



## karideskisehir (Mar 17, 2012)

Today or tomorrow, I am going to publish my dıy co2 system.
The system is alittle bit different, because it makes with empty gas cylinder.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great.


----------

